# Question about Half Persiankittens



## wickedlady (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, I hope this is okay but I have a specific question regarding my half Persian half Tabby cross kitten that someone suggested might be better suited to asking breeders.

I am adopting a half Himalayan Kitty, her mommy is a pure bred Doll faced Himalayan cat who escaped one day and had a lovely time with a Tabby cat, and thus my Kitty was born. I always wanted a persian/Himalayan kitty so I was so super happy when I met my little fur baby but since she isn't full pure bred Persian I am not sure how 'fluffy' she will get and wanted some advice in regards to grooming.

I was wondering if anyone else either has adopted an accidental furbaby that is only half Persian or has ended up breeding them.

If you do please help me. 

I really want to start her on the proper grooming schedule but I am not sure even if she will be super fluffy or not.

Sorry if this is a stupid question, or isn't allowed.

Thank you for your time. :kittyturn


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My Abby is part Persian and, as you can see from her picture below, she's very fluffy. That said, she's part Persian, part Ragdoll, which likely explains her long hair. It's hard to say whether your cat will end up fluffy, but whether he does or doesn't, it's a good idea to get him used to being groomed. 

Even though Abby is fluffy, her coat is very easy to maintain. Also, she loves to be brushed, which makes it even easier to keep her well groomed. 

So, if I were you, I wouldn't worry too much about whether or not your cat will be fluffy. Just start him on a regular grooming schedule so he gets used to daily brushings and, hopefully, when he's older he too will enjoy being groomed, which will make your life easier regardless of what type of coat he ends up with.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Papa-Romeo had to be carrying the longhair gene even though he may be shorthair, otherwise your kitty would be shorthair. So if kitty is fluffy it is likely at least going to be a medium longhair to longhair. Sometimes hard to determine kitten coat length and know for sure how full and long the adult coat will be. However, start grooming with a comb gently every day now even though kitty's coat does not really need it. I recommend a chrome steel comb that has finer teeth on one side of it than the other. Get kitty used to this being a _daily_ activity, that's pleasant and followed by a treat. You want kitty to enjoy it's grooming session so much that it will purr and come to you when it sees the comb as it loves to be groomed. Grooming is a very enjoyable and bonding experience for you and the cat. Too many owners wait until they have an adult longhair cat with matts and then try and groom it, and the pain of pulling on matts, makes the cat detest being groomed with hisses, growls and it may bite and lash out. Then the owner ends up having the cat shaved down. If you run the comb through the coat every day, only takes a minute, you won't have any matts.


----------

